# pen kits



## hen (Jan 11, 2009)

hello eveyone, i have a mini lathe, and want to learn how to turn pens, so where
is the best place to buy pen kits and componets in bulk at a great price,any suggestions?

thanks,henry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hen, I'm not sure of the best place. I have bought them from Rockler and Woodcraft, usually when they are on sale. If you buy them in lots of 10 or more Woodcraft gives you a 10% discount.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Rockler is having a 20% off sale now.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Join penturners a yahoo group for lots of info Woodcraft is good Start with a slimline best to get a startup kit which has all the basic things you will need also includes a pen or 2 Once you start you will want make lots great little hobby but can get addictive and costly Andy


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy just a few to start. You should test the waters so to speak before diving headlong into it.
I bought my first kits on e-bay.


----------



## rjunique (Jul 21, 2012)

You can also try Penn State Industries, they have anything you can think of for pens.
Richard


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

This is my favorite...

Premium Quality Pen Kits and Supplies for Making Wooden Pens | Craft Supplies USA

Google is your friend... search for pen kits- you will find many sources.


----------



## rjunique (Jul 21, 2012)

They also have some very good instructional materials.
Richard


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*I have some*

I have about a thousand kits of various types from slim lines to higher end stuff, I stopped turning a while ago so I am going to start selling my inventory out.

What are you looking for? I might have it.


----------



## mlerchenmuller (Sep 26, 2011)

Penn State Industries has a nice assortment of pen kits. Woodturningz has good prices. They also carry Penn State kits, their shipping is a little cheaper and also have very good customer service.

Both are a bit cheaper than Rockler and Woodcraft. They are more specialized and have better selection then Rockler and Woodcraft.

Mike


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Henry. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I haven 't purchased anything here, but this company comes highly recommended by a friend who has done a lot of pens in the past.

Woodturningz


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

This just came up on Craigs list.
Person who posted ad to purchase Pen making supplies


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Penn State Industries has this DVD which is free. It will give you a good basic idea of what you will need and how to get started. I would start with a few slimlines to see if it is something you are going to like it.

FREE Pen Making DVD at Penn State Industries

I buy most of mine from Woodcraft. I like the Wallstreet II and Navigator pens. They are my best sellers and have never had a problem except for one. Woodcraft sent me a new pen kit no questions asked. 

There are are lot of pen kit sellers out there. Woodturningz sells PSI kits cheaper and their shipping is cheaper. They also have all the blanks you can think of. Berea Hardwoods is another good one as is Bear Tooth Woods. 

I would also suggest you join IAP here. IAP Home It is a very good site for penturners. Lots of good folks and knowledge.


----------



## Jaybird2005 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would buy a kit or 2 and some extra tubes. The extra tubes are great when you do something wrong you have not lost a whole kit.
If you are working wood, buy a 'sampler' of pen blanks. You never know which one's you will like. Soft woods, like pine and green wood do not make good pens. Pens take a lot more abuse than you think, hard woods are best. 
You can also get acrylic pens in amazing colors. Buy white or colored tubes for the transparent acrylics. The 'gold' of the pen tube shows through and all your acrylic pens will turn out gold. Keep tools sharp, really sharp, especially with acrylics.
For your first few pens, dont be afraid to turn to approx and sand to final diamater. With the slim pens, there is not much wood left.


----------



## Mapzman (Nov 26, 2012)

CS has good pens and they ship fast!!
I just met them at a show, very nice people.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mapzman said:


> CS has good pens and they ship fast!!
> I just met them at a show, very nice people.


I take it CS is Craft Supplies USA?
Premium Quality Pen Kits and Supplies for Making Wooden Pens | Craft Supplies USA

or someplace different?


----------

